# 10speed chain/link



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*SRAM 10s link reusable?*

Can aftermarket SRAM brand 10 speed chain llink be removed/attached many times like SRAM 9 speed link? I believe original SRAM 10 speed chain cannot?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

KMC Missing Link
KMC Chain


----------

